# How many Tiels are too many?



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

i have been looking for a mate for my darling Cinnamaroll








and i have on hold....
one cinnamon whiteface spit pied.. dunno bout other splits...
and one whiteface normal split to pied...
unsure if they are male or female...
i plan to build a large aviary(or two) soon, so i would like to eventually pair them all up... 
is three too many to have? if they are all female.. i will have to have at least four...
would it be a bad idea to get two new tiels at once... they dont know each other... so it wont be like they will get comfort from each other...
also there is a pied cinnamon whiteface... possibly pearl, who knows the cinnamon whiteface, but then if they are all female... i will have 3 cinnamon girls.. and i really like the normal grey whiteface...
i just dont know!
the more i think about it, the more i just want all three...
but that would mean either selling one 
or having four pairs of tiels :blush::blink:
most of my life revolves around my animals, so it isnt an issue of time... but i dont know....
any thoughts?...


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

You might have the time, but do you have the money? I would be worried about vet expenses. I would get just the normal grey whiteface. Don't forget the quarrentine. Good luck and let us know what you decide  Cockatiels are addicting, there should be some kind of warning when you get one


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

lol yeah i have the money for vets...
i work nights, just so i can have my days free with my animals, i also work part time in a pet shop... i can have my birds with me there on leads...
so i make enough money for it all....
i am also doing a veterinary nurse course this year...
i think i have decided to get... the cinnamon pearl and the cinnamon pied... because when i get a normal whiteface, if it is a girl i will want it to be pearl, and this one isnt....
it could still be a boy but i dont like my chances, if i am wrong...
ont the other hand, Cinnamon is recessive gene, so all i have to do to not get Cinnamon babies is not pair with a Cinnamon....
and even if they all turn out to be girls, at least they will be all geneticaly what i need in a female...
Cinnamaroll is a Cinnamon whiteface pearl split pied hen
new tiel #1 is a Cinnamon whiteface split pied...
new tiel #2 is a Cinnamon whiteface pearl? pied...
hopefully one of the new guys will be a cock...


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

If your plan is to build an aviary then you're only limited by the size of the aviary.


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

Bea said:


> If your plan is to build an aviary then you're only limited by the size of the aviary.


yes, but i would like to have them inside too...
how many tiels do you think would be too many, inside, with their own room...
i am building an aviary or two, but i wouldnt want the birds to be out there all the time... i might set it up for breeding,
but i dont plan on breeding them till they are all about 2-3 years old...


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Well i'm finding 5 to be a lot. :lol: I can't give them all cuddles and someone is always pushing in out of jealousy. I am perfectly happy with 2-3.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm happy with two but like Bea said, it's up to you, if you have them time, money and patience for all them, hey..get them all. Two is good right now for me..unless..you know..grandkids come.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Iam happy with just Spike  that way I can really spoil him  Mabey you could get them dna tested before you buy them?


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

yeah i thought about that... but i would have to send it away, and wait a week or two for results to come back... and the pet shops cant wait that long...
i have decided on the 2 cinnamons... 
they are brothers/sisters/sister-brother....
so getting them together, means they can settle in together, the come from the same people, so no risk of cross contamination, meaning i can quarantine together...
i will get them dna tested once they are home... for naming and self satisfaction purposes
took a couple of photos of them whilst at the shop today...
i get them tomorrow...
... i can happily settle at 3! and i could happily have more...
just wondered if there are specific problems with large groups of tiels, that people have experienced...


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

i am a tad obsessive compulsive... i get uneasy when things dont match...
so i think having all cinnamons will work for me


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

awww there both gorgeous I can see why you couldn't only take one


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

any ideas of sex people?
the solid cinnamon has a very spotty tail, with no bars...
and looks to me like he sits like a boy, s/he also has a white looking head on some angles...
the pied i am totally unsure of...
i really would like at least one boy...
but i will love them the same nomatter what they are!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Not sure..try to take some pics.


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Not sure..try to take some pics.


there are piks on the first page...


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

DeBree420 said:


> there are piks on the first page...


...:wacko: I'll be ok...going to look now..lol

Ah ok..the one in the back (darker) is looking like a male to me- the lighter one in the front of the pic female.


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> ...:wacko: I'll be ok...going to look now..lol
> 
> Ah ok..the one in the back (darker) is looking like a male to me- the lighter one in the front of the pic female.


yeah that is the way i am leaning too...
hehe its funny how you described them.. cos you are right, the one at the front is pied, and only has a little colour that is not on his/her wings... and the other is a solid cinnamon... but the solid cinnamon is a much lighter coloured cinnamon than the pieds cinnamon colour....
so i look at them and think... you are the light one... no... you are the light one... no... wait... :wacko::blink:


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

DeBree420 said:


> yeah that is the way i am leaning too...
> hehe its funny how you described them.. cos you are right, the one at the front is pied, and only has a little colour that is not on his/her wings... and the other is a solid cinnamon... but the solid cinnamon is a much lighter coloured cinnamon than the pieds cinnamon colour....
> so i look at them and think... you are the light one... no... you are the light one... no... wait... :wacko::blink:


lol- yea- it's a little backwards. They're beautiful though! I esspecially like the female's colors.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

No fair, a wf cinny pied!   My fav! I couldn't choose between them (well yes i could, i'd take the pied, lol), and why would you if you can have both!!! :lol:


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

i'd say get as many birds as you'd like to have, i've got 10 tiels (plus eggs) and when i got my 1st bird i swore i only wanted 2 birds at the most, now i've got like 28 or so and i got my first bird in May of 07!


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

atvchick95 said:


> i'd say get as many birds as you'd like to have, i've got 10 tiels (plus eggs) and when i got my 1st bird i swore i only wanted 2 birds at the most, now i've got like 28 or so and i got my first bird in May of 07!


:blush:
dont encourage me!


----------



## Boomberry (Jul 30, 2007)

I have 5 and cope quite comfortably - then I also have another 11 bdiffierent species birds on top of that and they are all inside


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

Boomberry said:


> I have 5 and cope quite comfortably - then I also have another 11 bdiffierent species birds on top of that and they are all inside


wow you have the exact same amount of birds as me...
but i have 14 budgies, and one tiel....
when i get these 2 new guys i will have more than you...
but i have one day(or morning) of 'similarity' knowledge, before it changes 

i think i have a bit easier than you though... i dont own a large parrot, and the budgies.. the more you get the easier it seems to care for them, and the less trouble they seem to create... go figure?

i dont think i will introduce Cinnamaroll to them(not let her even see them), until they are out of quarantine... as in, i think i will have to put their cages in a room and totally separate it from the rest of the house, and pretend to Cinn that the room just 'disappeared'
cos i think she will be very very interested in them...


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

aaargh excited... cant sleep....
i get them tomorrow.... 
must sleep.. so i can get up early an set the cage up...


----------



## Boomberry (Jul 30, 2007)

Ahh owning a large parrot like my Grey is tiring but worth every second he is adorable. So adorable Im getting another large birdie in the Spring - a female King Parrot


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I've got one and I'm a wreck!!!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Boomberry said:


> Ahh owning a large parrot like my Grey is tiring but worth every second he is adorable. So adorable Im getting another large birdie in the Spring - a female King Parrot


King Parrots are beautiful. Such fabulous colours.


----------



## october (Jan 10, 2008)

im happy with one i get his full attention im afraid if i get two that they wouldent want me to be around them plus money wise i only have enough for one.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I don't think I could have more then one large parrot...Having all these little ones is already lots of work..I can just imagine having to cook and clean after a large one...


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

LOL! Earl & Little Bill are enough for me  

DeBree420 you two new cockatiels are really cute. And I love the mutations  Hope you get some sleep, I bet they are as excited as you are


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I think I will stick to the small parrots. Big beaks are a bit scary, never mind the noise


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> I think I will stick to the small parrots. Big beaks are a bit scary, never mind the noise


Yes definetly small birds for me, even though they have small beaks they still hurt, but I can't imagine the pain off a parrot or other large bird


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

wow king parrots hey...
i get those in the trees outside my lounge room window!
they are native to here...


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

Good luck with your new tiels!


----------



## olly&izzy (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeah! the time is growing closer. Please post more pics when they are settled enough. As far as our birds we have 2 tiels and 5 budgies. they are great!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I'd love to get a Female Electus, But i want it as a baby ( i don't want a older one, i got a older Quaker and one bird with previous issues is enough LOL) , but the more i look at the bigger birds, the more thier beaks intimidate me, The noise isn't a issue any more now i've got 3 quakers 2 of which are in my room bieng quaratined so when they hear the other birds down the hall they do thier flock call, which in turn makes Billy do his, rather he's in the living room or in the birds room and Billy's call is louder then the other 2 quakers put together - So i fiqure if i can handle those I can handle a bigger birds noise ( just not cockatoos I listened to those on line that was enough for me LOL)

but for now i'll stick with my budiges, tiels,quakers and my baby lovebird


----------



## Boomberry (Jul 30, 2007)

My Grey really isnt that noisy and only really vocalises a couple of times a day. Plus his bites very rarely hurt as much as Noo's


----------

